# Steer me towards more piano playing like this.



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I absolutely love this kind of piano playing. It just makes me happy. Help a fella out and hit me up with some more good stuff like that. It doesn't have to be house music, it just needs that kind of piano.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

That piano playing style reminded me somewhat of Bruce Hornsby.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> That piano playing style reminded me somewhat of Bruce Hornsby.


^ That bass player's fingers @ 9:55.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, that big chordal sound with a quite jazzy staccato feel at times. Like a simplified McCoy Tyner.

Or John Hicks on this:






Upbeat, lots of major chords, some elevenths and ninths thrown in (I think), but remaining uncluttered harmonically. Someone with better ears might be able to tell me exactly what gives it that sound.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

tdc said:


> That piano playing style reminded me somewhat of Bruce Hornsby.


TDC,...you know you're my boy,..but...kill me now!!!!!!! Really, though, he is a fine piano player. I am just extremely biased against him because one of my favorite bands of all time, GD, went through two of the most amazing pianists ever in a rock band and then when Brent Mydland died, Bruce stepped in. Let's just say, the Dead wuddent da Dead no more. 'That's just the way it is.'


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Stargazer said:


> How about this?


Does that sound like the two tracks I've posted to you? To me they don't sound like boogie-woogie.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

kv466 said:


> TDC,...you know you're my boy,..but...kill me now!!!!!!! Really, though, he is a fine piano player. I am just extremely biased against him because one of my favorite bands of all time, GD, went through two of the most amazing pianists ever in a rock band and then when Brent Mydland died, Bruce stepped in. Let's just say, the Dead wuddent da Dead no more. 'That's just the way it is.'


There is an interesting piece of rock history I was unaware of. I've always respected Bruce Hornsby and the Grateful Dead as great artists but haven't actually followed either of their careers too closely. Its interesting, though not completely surprising they wouldn't mix. Hornsby has never struck me as an overly psychedelic artist.


----------

